# Gun Violence, Its not random. Its young black males by 950%'



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is no secret folks.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck trying to sell that to the liberals


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Good luck trying to sell that to the liberals


I would never waste my time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

IT's THE GUNS FAULT, IT FORCED THEM TO SHOOT IT.


Seriously, I live about an hour and a quarter from Boston, Roxbury and the surrounding area is just like south side Chicago.

Same BLM shit acting out their genetic code programming.

The big cities, Boston, Worcester and Springfield all have the identical problem.

And law enforcement in those cities does not want anybody to have a gun.

I grew up in Worcester, my old neighborhood is not recognizable, and overrun with black roaches.

There have been a dozen shooting in the last year within three hundred yards of my old home.

The only crime when I lived there was us grabbing peppers and corn from gardens along with apples.

I am well armed here, I anticipate one day some of them are going to try and get some guns from my shop.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> iT'S THE GUNS FAULT, IT FORCED THEM TO SHOOT IT.


Guns never killed anyone.

It's the *BULLETS'* fault!


.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The more studies like that one that come out the harder it will be for liberals to claim that more guns mean more gun violence.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As my old leftist pal is fond of saying..if Lenin had been faced with such a dielemma he would have instructed the hospitals..midwives to snip off the bizness of the cute male black chillins at birth..or at least before being released from their first prison/gulag stay. The more I listen to him the more it makes sense.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> The more studies like that one that come out the harder it will be for liberals to claim that more guns mean more gun violence.


You're gonna use logic on liberals? :vs_shocked: They won't let you confuse the issue with facts.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

all that to tell me , " if you hang out with folks that shoot folks and get shot by other folks , the chances are pretty good your ass is gonna get shot." well no sh#$ Sherlock!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Summed up, people avoid certain neighborhoods for a reason, there are killers living there. And, actions speak louder than words; liberals run their mouths about equality and brotherly love; they should move to South-side Chicago, and prove it to me and everyone else.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I may likely get called a racist for this, but let me ask a serious question.....

Is there _anywhere in the world_, that has a large number of blacks, that doesn't have a violence problem with that population? Now I don't mean a "sprinkling" of blacks like we have in Russia, or a light "salting" like there is in the UK, I mean a real population of them.

Look at the US. Massive amounts of violence from the black population.

Look at Africa, and the multitude of "black countries" there. Niger, Nigeria, Chad, Congo (whatever it's called this week), Ethiopia, Kenya, Tanzania, Cameroon, Liberia, Mali, Zimbabwe, Uganda, Somalia, South Africa, Angola, Rwanda,Sierra Leone, the list goes on. Do *ANY* of these nations not have issues of violence with their black populations?

So the question is, and I mean this as a serious subject for discussion, "Are blacks just a violent race _in general_?" If this is the case, then why are whites and other non-blacks in America being blamed for the violence issues?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the old timey Southern Baptists preached the generally regarded progenitor of the ******* race..one of Noah's sons named Ham...had a son who got himself cursed for doing something kinky to his grandpa. So that curse got passed down to other black folks. Thats why they dont normally thrive peacefully with other folks. Now aint claiming anybody should believe that by any means..but it is a theory to consider. As concerns their plight in America I attribute the destruction of the black family as the main culprit. It all started with well intention-ed but goofy social injunerring projects by liberals in the 60s. Namely Aid to Dependent Children..which paid black women without husbands to pump out more kids and make good money without working. The black marriage rate which had been about the same as whites..deteriorated to its present near non existent levels. Then all the nice little fatherless children want to come murder whitely. Its a sad state of affairs. Always pack a gun. They hate us much worse than we could ever hate them as the old cowboy sage told me one time.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

it's a vicious cycle that needs a LOT of work, unfortunately


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Eugenics, and environment make up the majority of their violent tendencies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Like children, when you make excuses for rather than correcting bad behavior, you get worse behavior.


----------

